# Montreal Area - Home Appliances Tips



## alam (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi, I just moved to Montreal and was wondering if there is a period where home appliances are usually on sale.
If not, any tips/suggestions are welcomed upon how to save more when purchasing home appliances (planning to buy all five - fridge, stove, dishwasher, dryer, washer). Thanks!


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't know about Montreal (possibly same as other metropolitan areas) but here in Ottawa, I find appliances typically go on sale prior to Boxing Day and then throughout the Boxing Day period and that goes on well into January.

What I did last year before we took possession of our new place this April is to buy appliances before Boxing Day then watched for prices drop and the place I bought appliances from (Future Shop btw) would honour the lower price, giving a credit on my CC in the process. Worked out pretty well.


----------



## sprocket1200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Buy washer and dryer used. Maybe dishwasher too.


----------

